# Do you or dont you? dogs yearly booster.



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

hi ive read lots of mixed reveiws about giving dogs a yearly booster.i thought id make a poll to find out how many do and how many dont.i know lots of people who do the puppy jab duo but then never get boosters?
if you dont please could you give your reasons why.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I dont as our vets agree with 3 yearly ones except lepto thats annually


----------



## Fluffygirl (Apr 12, 2009)

I always have, as haven't read any info which has persuaded me not to. I think as my dogs love their walks and I would rather them be protected rather than worry about them!


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Most insurance policies insist you have them, mine are kept up to date for this reason.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I think many that think they do do yearly injections on closer look of their vaccination cards would find they do just as Shell does and have all but Lepto 3 yearly....however vets are not telling you clearly that they are only giving a "lepto only one" yearly for two of the three years and you continue believing that they have the same injection every year.

If you are actually having the same injection yearly then you need to review as it is most likely being used contrary to the drug company/manufacturers instructions.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

abandonallhope said:


> Most insurance policies insist you have them, mine are kept up to date for this reason.


If yours insists then they are usual, MOST do not insist you have them, they simply will not pay out for an illness caused by not having them.

If your insurance company will not pay out for accident or unrelated illness because your dog is not vaccinated then I believe you need to get in touch with the FSA


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Kare said:


> If yours insists then they are usual, MOST do not insist you have them, they similar will not pay out for an illness caused by not having them.
> 
> If your insurance company will not pay out for accident or unrelated illness because your dog is not vaccinated then I believe you need to get in touch with the FSA


Really? I was always under the impression is was a standard clause. Hmm, might have to dig out the old policies, I've been with loads of different companies so should have quite a good spectrum to review.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

I do.

I have also seen so many mixed opinions about this, but tbh I'd rather he have them and not need them than not have them and then get ill. 

Since Ryan's dad is in charge of the other 2 dogs, I don't know if he gets their booster or not.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

abandonallhope said:


> Most insurance policies insist you have them, mine are kept up to date for this reason.


I have used most 
of the big companies and none ever insisted on them or objected to paying out ... if I were to claim for something that could be vaccinated for, then there would possiblyt be an issue bit not for anything else.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Kare said:


> I think many that think they do do yearly injections on closer look of their vaccination cards would find they do just as Shell does and have all but Lepto 3 yearly....however vets are not telling you clearly that they are only giving a "lepto only one" yearly for two of the three years and you continue believing that they have the same injection every year.
> 
> If you are actually having the same injection yearly then you need to review as it is most likely being used contrary to the drug company/manufacturers instructions.


my mum was told by her vet today that becuase she is a couple of months behind with her dogs booster they would need to start the course again,ie all the puppy jabs?

i do mine as like others i take my dogs where other dogs go and its just peace of mind.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i was thinking about getting mine done every 3 years coz its the same injection? like us humans we only need the 1st lot and we get different ones. not sure yet mine isnt due any time soon so ill see, ill end up getting them done yearly i expect.


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

rach666 said:


> my mum was told by her vet today that becuase she is a couple of months behind with her dogs booster they would need to start the course again,ie all the puppy jabs?
> 
> i do mine as like others i take my dogs where other dogs go and its just peace of mind.


 
Our little bichon was 7 months overdue his but the vet gave him it fine? Think your vet is maybe trying to rob you a little.
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

rach666 said:


> my mum was told by her vet today that becuase she is a couple of months behind with her dogs booster they would need to start the course again,ie all the puppy jabs?
> 
> i do mine as like others i take my dogs where other dogs go and its just peace of mind.


I've heard this with cats too and there's nothing further from the truth.

I've no idea about dogs, cos I'm not up as much with dogs as I am with cats and a survey was done at Cornell University in the US about over-vaccinating cats and they definitely recommended that 3 yearly was the way with flu and enteritis vaccinations for cats - the leukaemia one is different, however.


----------



## denluvsdogs (Jan 8, 2011)

Many people believe giving boosters yearly can do more harm than good - dogs have died from auto immune related problems and many think this is due to over vaccination. There is a blood test for all except lepto I believe - this tells you the immunity your dog has against the illnesses vaccinated for - chances are if your puppy has it's full course and maybe one booster a year later it will have full immunity until the age of about 5 - 7 years of age or even for life!! Vets don't tell you about this blood test as it's far more lucrative for them to vaccinate year in year out, and it can be a problem for people who kennel their dogs when they go on holiday - most councils insist on 'up to date' vaccination papers altho I believe some will now accept blood test results showing the dog has immunity. As for the vet insisting on starting over again with full vaccinations if you are late with your booster - the general rule of thumb for most vets is to allow one month over for each year of vaccination - i.e. if your dog is 6 years old and has been vaccinated for the past 6 years then going 'over' by 6 months would still be acceptable and only require the normal annual booster. I always leave mine over the 12 months for as long as poss, unless they have to go in kennels which is rare - and I would definitely have the blood test done if our council accepted proof of this, unfortunately boarding kennel licences are issued by people who know nothing about dogs - I know of a few dogs that have died from auto immune related illnesses and I worry about over vaccinating mine.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

denluvsdogs said:


> Many people believe giving boosters yearly can do more harm than good - dogs have died from auto immune related problems and many think this is due to over vaccination. There is a blood test for all except lepto I believe - this tells you the immunity your dog has against the illnesses vaccinated for - chances are if your puppy has it's full course and maybe one booster a year later it will have full immunity until the age of about 5 - 7 years of age or even for life!! Vets don't tell you about this blood test as it's far more lucrative for them to vaccinate year in year out, and it can be a problem for people who kennel their dogs when they go on holiday - most councils insist on 'up to date' vaccination papers altho I believe some will now accept blood test results showing the dog has immunity. As for the vet insisting on starting over again with full vaccinations if you are late with your booster - the general rule of thumb for most vets is to allow one month over for each year of vaccination - i.e. if your dog is 6 years old and has been vaccinated for the past 6 years then going 'over' by 6 months would still be acceptable and only require the normal annual booster. I always leave mine over the 12 months for as long as poss, unless they have to go in kennels which is rare - and I would definitely have the blood test done if our council accepted proof of this, unfortunately boarding kennel licences are issued by people who know nothing about dogs - I know of a few dogs that have died from auto immune related illnesses and I worry about over vaccinating mine.


 
I took on "Rocky" a vaccine damaged puppy who was going to be euthanised. His mouth and body were ulcerated and his joints were crippled by the time he was 10 months old, I had him for 14 months until things became to much for him and I let the vet give him eternal sleep to save further suffering.


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

We do... when we remember, same with the horse. Its a bit embarrassing we forget considering its my mum who vaccinates them...


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

I have had mine done for the first couple boosters then not again. 

The only issue I see from it is no kennel will take your dogs if they are not vaccinated annually


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I do,my lab has lots of medical problems,it makes sense,he is part of our family,in my opinion If I didnt have it done and something happened,i would never forgive myself and as he is on daily medication it would be silly not to cover the basics : victory:


----------



## Nicky1983 (Oct 25, 2010)

I have mine yearly as when we go on holiday they have to go in kennels. I was also overdue last year by a couple of weeks and had to have the whole lot done again.


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

My male went to the USA for 2 yrs on the Pets Passport back in 04, his Rabies vaccine was good for 2 yrs with no issues at port of entry when he returned in 06. As you can see it is recommended dogs are revaccinated every 3 yrs and only canine parainfluenzavirus annually, a mild respiatory tract infection that is thought to act inconjunction with other agents causing Kennel Cough. 

Intervet - 090_Product Data Sheet

For vets annual or re starting vaccinations are a nice little earner but go against manufacturer's advice.


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

I vaccinated when they were pup`s for a few years, then i lost my job and couldn`t afford it, later i joined a pdsa plan at the vets, that insisted on my dogs being vaccinated, so i got a loan to do them. But now i have insurance and am told that even if they got the illness and are not vacc`d the insurance would pay. I also had a friend who had a vacc`d dog and it DID get an illness she had vacc`d for and he died. So what is the point in it?


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

I would just like to add. When i go away i have a pet sitter come over as with all my lot it is cheaper in the long run than the vaccinations and paying for seperate kennels and boarding. But it is not all about the money like i said i am more conserned about over vaccinating.


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

rach666 said:


> *my mum was told by her vet today that becuase she is a couple of months behind with her dogs booster they would need to start the course again,ie all the puppy jabs?*
> 
> i do mine as like others i take my dogs where other dogs go and its just peace of mind.


We have been told by a PDSA vet that you can allow upto a 3 month lapse on the yearly booster.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

rach666 said:


> my mum was told by her vet today that becuase she is a couple of months behind with her dogs booster they would need to start the course again,ie all the puppy jabs?
> 
> i do mine as like others i take my dogs where other dogs go and its just peace of mind.


your vet is telling you porkies to get more cash out of you.

as long as the dog had the full course as a pup, its fine to go over by up to three months,
their immunity doesnt disapear overnight.

my vet tells me to leave it a little over, he says its best for the dog/cat.
and as a bonus its nicer to my pocket as i`m getting 5 years cover for 4 years money.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

tinks30 said:


> I also had a friend who had a vacc`d dog and it DID get an illness she had vacc`d for and he died. So what is the point in it?


vaccines arnt 100% effective all of the time, very occasionally an animal will not get the immunity from the jab, its unusual but it happens.
also some vaccines dont stop an illness occuring, they reduce the serverity of the illness by a large amount, like in cat flu jabs

your friends dog was extreamly unlucky.

is it really worth the risk of parvo, lepto etc for the sake of £20? i dont think so personally.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

All my dogs have had initial puppy vaccs the first annual booster then 3 yearly after that(except lepto) as even though Ive owned a vaccine damaged dog I still wouldnt risk them not being vaccinated as parvo etc is one of the biggest killers of young dogs


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

its rife around here this year, dogs have been dying like flies, its awful.
i cant get my head around why anyone would risk it?


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Okay now I don't know what to do


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

have you got a good/decent vet?
one that will sit and explain the pros and cons in an unbiased way?

or maybe offer you the option of having the blood test to determine which ones are needed?
although to be fair its cheaper to just get them done.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Kat91 said:


> Okay now I don't know what to do


Where are you with the vaccinations at present? Can you look at your vaccination cards? In most cases it will have a sticker saying which bottle used

DHPPi and Lepto2 every third year unless your vet is doing it wrong and then yearly the label should just be Lepto2

If you have DHPPi last year or the year before then they due only yearly Lepto, which cannot be serum (titer) tested for I dont think, and should in most cases be done yearly.

If you have DHPPi 3 years back then it is due now again and then is the point to decide if you want titer testing or to give the injections again.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

denluvsdogs said:


> Vets don't tell you about this blood test as it's far more lucrative for them to vaccinate year in year out,



It's actually more lucrative to blood test than vaccinate  Just way more expensive for the client.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> have you got a good/decent vet?
> one that will sit and explain the pros and cons in an unbiased way?
> 
> or maybe offer you the option of having the blood test to determine which ones are needed?
> although to be fair its cheaper to just get them done.


I can't afford a private vet so he's registered with the RSPCA atm, and they advise yearly boosters.


Kare said:


> Where are you with the vaccinations at present? Can you look at your vaccination cards? In most cases it will have a sticker saying which bottle used
> 
> DHPPi and Lepto2 every third year unless your vet is doing it wrong and then yearly the label should just be Lepto2
> 
> ...


My dog is living wit my parents atm so they have all his cards and papers...but I'll save this post and have a look at it again when he moves down here with me.

it's all so confusing!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`d just get them done tbh.

( my new pup had her first jab at around 6 weeks old, so i`ve got to start again and still have the 2 jabs to make sure she`s fully protected )


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

After 30 odd years of my parents having dogs, they have only ever had the puppy vaccinations. None of them ever became ill with or died by the diseases we vaccinate for. Most of the dogs lived to very old age. They all died due to either cancer (female), chronic liver faliure, spinal problems (my dachs  ) 

I will however have my little boys booster done when the time comes. There are a lot of dogs in my area and i would rather not run the risk.



That said i would not suggest that people only have the fist vaccs done. Its surely better to know that you have done everything you can to protect your dog for the sake of a few quid.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

thanks for all the replys,i did think that it was a little odd asking for the course to be started again i told my mum it was rubbish.
i like kat use the rspca and they constantly go on about yearly boosters.
like most people i have seen the pros and the cons of vacinating.

my puppy vacine cards all say they were vacinated against ,distemper,parvo,hepatitis and lepto. so what the majority is saying is its only the lepto that needs to be done again?


----------



## graeme77 (Sep 7, 2010)

all my dogs get there puppy jabs and the ones at a year then i dont give them any more and all my dogs live to be 15 or 16 years old ok i might be lucky but we humans dont have jabs every year so why not our dogs


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

I think the most important thing is do your own research so you yourself are 100% happy with the decision you take. 

I know I spent quite a while reading up on articles and research before deciding to stop boosters for mine. It's a hard decision but I am confident you will make the right one for you


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Just been to my vets to book my dogs in.

They advise two puppy jabs, then lepto for 2 years then a full jab the next year, rinse and repeat.

Interestingly they also said that once a dog has had it's puppy jabs it desn't ever need to have to 2 together again even if you go over the date.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

if you look at a dogs card the letters on the stickers are different - not everything is jabbed for every year.

the cost of the booster is the same whichever one you have, as its not just the vaccine you`re paying for, *your paying for a trained professional to do the annual mot on your dog* - check them over, listen to heart and lungs etc and for you to be able to ask about anything you need to. 
vet surgerys have bills too


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I always get my dogs their annual booster, I think it's part of being a responsible owner.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

graeme77 said:


> all my dogs get there puppy jabs and the ones at a year then


I'm exactly the same they have their puppy course and then their first boosters and then i stop also. My mother was the same and all her dogs lived to be ripe old ages with no vaccine related issues. All her dogs were regularly walked on known dog walks mixed with other dogs and livestock and mine are the same.

Both my dogs are now over 5 and again no vaccine related issues have ever cropped up.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't with our dog. He came out of the dogs home with Kennel cough and ear infections ect so and they gave him his vaccines and he's had 2 boosters since but going to the vets is a really horrible experience for him. He's terrified of other dogs and barks at them which upsets the other animals in the vets too.


----------



## Em_J (Dec 14, 2009)

If anyone is ever REALLY bored then they might like to give this a read:

http://www.wsava.org/PDF/Misc/VaccinationGuidelines2010.pdf

Its the vaccination guidelines of the world small animal veterinary association, our immunology lecturer pointed us in that direction when we were looking at vaccinations... 

If it were available to me and I had the funds I'd get the serology testing done before boosters and not vaccinate until needed. It'd be interesting if routine testing of puppies was done to test if vaccines have provided proper immunity - Some Rotties I think, have a gene that can cause them to be non-responsive to vaccines.


----------



## Em_J (Dec 14, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> if you look at a dogs card the letters on the stickers are different - not everything is jabbed for every year.
> 
> the cost of the booster is the same whichever one you have, as its not just the vaccine you`re paying for, *your paying for a trained professional to do the annual mot on your dog* - check them over, listen to heart and lungs etc and for you to be able to ask about anything you need to.
> vet surgerys have bills too


This is a good point - it's not just going in for the jabs, its a check up too....


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

rach666 said:


> my mum was told by her vet today that becuase she is a couple of months behind with her dogs booster they would need to start the course again,ie all the puppy jabs?
> 
> i do mine as like others i take my dogs where other dogs go and its just peace of mind.


Urgent
I suggest you tell your mum quick that it is not necessary to have her dog revaccinated over again. In fact it could be very detrimental to the dog. If she really wants a booster, just have this.

This vet is just out to get money with no consideration for the wellbeing of the dog!


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

*Vaccination in Dogs*

There are some good replys on here and being a responsible dog owner is doing what you think is right.

As a dog trainer and behaviourist all new puppy owners who come to my classes have had their puppies vaccinated. What they don't know and what they don't get told by their vets and ultimately the BVA is that the dogs are covered for many years, in most cases for life. This business of being revaccinated every year or every couple of years is so unnecessary. A lot of research has been done in USA and it has been found that once a dog has been vaccinated it is covered for many years except for Lepto Spirosis and this vaccine only covers for a few months anyway.

Some dogs can suffer severe Auto Immune disease and stomach upset and death because of vaccination, or over vaccination. We are not vaccinated every year just to suit the medical profession, so why our dogs? The fact is the veterinary practice would lose a lot of revenue if it did not vaccinate dogs regularly. What they don't tell you is that you can have your dog Blood Tested for the level of immunity.

Two of my dogs have never been vaccinated by a vet. I use Homeopathic Noseods which cover for Kennel Cough as well. They mix with hundreds of dogs at shows and classes and have never had a days illness. I have heard too many stories from people about serious illness caused by vaccination.

Sylvia Koikowski is the lady who brought this issue to everyones attention in this country some years ago. She has written books and held seminars with some of the countrys leading vets on vaccination.

Ultimately everybody has to make up their own mind but I thought I would just explain a little more about this subject.


----------



## donnay5 (Jan 6, 2011)

a vaccine will not harm your dog and although twelve months is the minimum period of immunity from a vaccine why take the risk! we always get parvo cases in the vet where i am on placement and this costs the owners 100s just to save the cost of a 20 pound vaccine. Also in a healthy animal it is a yearly chance for a checkover


----------



## donnay5 (Jan 6, 2011)

jeweled lady said:


> There are some good replys on here and being a responsible dog owner is doing what you think is right.
> 
> As a dog trainer and behaviourist all new puppy owners who come to my classes have had their puppies vaccinated. What they don't know and what they don't get told by their vets and ultimately the BVA is that the dogs are covered for many years, in most cases for life. This business of being revaccinated every year or every couple of years is so unnecessary. A lot of research has been done in USA and it has been found that once a dog has been vaccinated it is covered for many years except for Lepto Spirosis and this vaccine only covers for a few months anyway.
> 
> ...


the current cost of a blood test from north west labs is 90 pound minimum. Why spend that to avoid a 20 pound vaccine. I have never seen a case of a dog getting anything more than a slight fever from over vaccination.


----------



## donnay5 (Jan 6, 2011)

if anybody wants to research things like this you can look on pubmed which is a library of published veterinary and medical documents which have been peer aproved:2thumb:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

LiamRatSnake said:


> I don't with our dog. He came out of the dogs home with Kennel cough and ear infections ect so and they gave him his vaccines and he's had 2 boosters since but going to the vets is a really horrible experience for him. He's terrified of other dogs and barks at them which upsets the other animals in the vets too.


I think this is a poor excuse not to go to the vets in the first place - the vaccine issue is up to you.

You should work on this issue its important that your dog not be fretful around other dogs and or people.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

It will completely depend on what vaccination brand your vet is using! 



> Nobivac DHP, Canigen DHP, Canigen DHPPi - To maintain protection a single booster dose is recommended every three years.
> 
> Nobivac DHPPi - It is recommended that dogs be revaccinated with canine distemper virus, canine adenovirus and canine parvovirus every 3 years and against canine parainfluenzavirus every year.
> 
> ...


I vaccinate yearly according to the Data Sheet...its so not worth the risk...especially when you do my job!


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

donnay5 said:


> a vaccine will not harm your dog and although twelve months is the minimum period of immunity from a vaccine why take the risk! we always get parvo cases in the vet where i am on placement and this costs the owners 100s just to save the cost of a 20 pound vaccine. Also in a healthy animal it is a yearly chance for a checkover


Sorry to disagree, there are many cases over dogs having serious side effects from vaccines - humans as well (the recent Swine Flu Vaccine is a prime example) The problem is owners are not aware that their dog is developing an illness through having a recent vaccine and certainly not many vets will admit to it either!

I am mainly talking about revaccination which can lower the immune system allowing dogs to become more susceptable to parvo and other diseases. Some puppies can even develope very bad side effects soon after having had their puppy vacs.


----------



## paula72 (May 13, 2010)

I know of 3 dogs lost to auto immune disease all directly linked to vaccination (vet opinion not lay person) subsequent dogs have been titre tested (the blood test to check for immunity) and in over 5 years all dogs have been immune so not needed vaccination.


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

Exactly. Thanks for your input. Vets will not except that vaccines can cause this.


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

donnay5 said:


> the current cost of a blood test from north west labs is 90 pound minimum. Why spend that to avoid a 20 pound vaccine. I have never seen a case of a dog getting anything more than a slight fever from over vaccination.


A lot of us have I afraid. I think paying for a blood test on our dogs to give peace of mind is very worth while for our beloved family menbers.


----------



## marie_k (Apr 21, 2006)

jeweled lady said:


> A lot of us have I afraid. I think paying for a blood test on our dogs to give peace of mind is very worth while for our beloved family menbers.


But does that give you anything more than a vague indication and an antibody titre? A blood test only demonstrates that antibodies are produced, not that immunity is sufficient to prevent disease. There are two types of immune protection - antibodies and cell mediated immunity. The presence of antibodies doesn't guarantee an animal has ongoing immunity as many viruses (and viruses make up most of the pathogens vaccinated against) need cell mediated immunity as they are typically found within cells and are not exposed to the antibodies. There is no way of measuring ongoing cell mediated immunity so we can't tell if effective immunity is present. In research studies it has been shown that vaccinated animals (of various species, not cat/dog based) can have undetectable antibody levels but not develop disease when intentionally infected, or animals with high antibody levels can develop disease regardless.
Ask any vet what they do for their own animals to get their true and unbiased views. I don't know of any vet who doesn't keep their own animals boosted annually. It's very easy to blame vaccination for each and every disease in animals but there is no scientific evidence that vaccination does harm with the single exception of the very rare vaccine site sarcoma seen in cats.


----------

